# Unable to start Kibana7



## efrancis (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello,

I recently installed Kibana 7 on FreeBSD 12.1 however I cannot get Kibana7 to start. /var/log/kibana.log is empty and doesn't show any error messages.

Please help


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2020)

It takes a while for Kibana to start and actually write something in the log files. Is elasticsearch running? Did you configure kibana.yml correctly?


----------



## efrancis (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi SirDice , 

Thx Thanks for your response. Yes, elasticsearch is started and kibana.yml is configured.  Please see output below 


```
$ curl  http://127.0.0.1:9200
{
  "name" : "FREEBSD",
  "cluster_name" : "elasticsearch",
  "cluster_uuid" : "hXVhDsLNQ9iiHLyK1nfsew",
  "version" : {
    "number" : "7.6.1",
    "build_flavor" : "default",
    "build_type" : "tar",
    "build_hash" : "aa751e09be0a5072e8570670309b1f12348f023b",
    "build_date" : "2020-02-29T00:15:25.529771Z",
    "build_snapshot" : false,
    "lucene_version" : "8.4.0",
    "minimum_wire_compatibility_version" : "6.8.0",
    "minimum_index_compatibility_version" : "6.0.0-beta1"
  },
  "tagline" : "You Know, for Search"
}
```


----------



## efrancis (Jun 6, 2020)

Finally manage to resolve this today.  Uninstalled Kibana7 and then deleted any left over directories that Kibana uses for configs etc and then re-installed Kibana7 working now.


----------

